# EVGA in India?



## lambo (Mar 3, 2008)

Has EVGA been officially launched in India? Prices of EVGA products at yantraonline.in has dropped dramatically 

*www.yantraonline.in/product.asp?CompId=34

If yes then I think my budget is gonna crash


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats sweet!
MAn now the worlds no.1 will be available in India for cheap!


----------

